# Even though you think (s)he's a wonderful dog,



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what little thing do you wish you could change?

I wish Brooks' desire to obey was greater than his desire to chase squirrels.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ditto Sampson chasing bunnies. Killing them, it is awful! Murphy is really good!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish Daisy were more cuddly and affectionate. I wish she'd get into bed with me and sleep right next to me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish Oakly would sit quietly to meet new people. He gets a major wiggle butt and licking thing going on when he is introduced. It freaks a lot of non golden people out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have never really even thought about it. Maybe no digging up parts of the yard.

Hooch


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I wish Daisy were more cuddly and affectionate. I wish she'd get into bed with me and sleep right next to me.


Me too. Shianna isn't a cuddler. She definitely wants all the attention but she won't lay next to me.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna is good most of the time but I just wish she wasn't so vocal as in barking. She LOVES to bark.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I think I would change the fact that Daisy absolutely adores/loves/wants to go home with everyone she meets. I think that the amount of joy and tail wagging and wriggling she does for them is more than I ever get!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would change Keira's interest in strangers! I don't like that either.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I wish Oakly would sit quietly to meet new people. He gets a major wiggle butt and licking thing going on when he is introduced. It freaks a lot of non golden people out.


 
*Yep - ditto that with both SunnyRose and Jasmine!*

Jazzys Mom


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i wish that Roxy would love her mom as much as she loves her daddy. Denise


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish Ruthie could climb stairs so she could sleep next to our bed. Walter I wish would stop peeing on my end table...he can't help it I know, but sheesh! Marty I wish would stop racing through my garden to jump over the picket fence just so he can get to the middle of the yard before Petey! I also wish all my dogs would let people come into my house without descending upon them in a barking, sniffing, jumping pack!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My girls are very independent , but they are big time mamma's girls and do snuggle at night when we are in bed... Maybe to quite digging land minds in the yard...... And Abbie and Maggie are OCD with licking.... Abbie is worse..her nick name is Tricky Licky Lou. All of mine are so different but I love them no matter what faults they have.....Love Hoots the way he is........


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Lets see...Brutus...I wish he was more affectionate.

Sunni and Dusty....I wish they would stop trying to dig their way to china

mary jean


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish Robbie wasn't nervous around my older son, Robbie has a few quirks and being nervous and leary of my oldest is the one that bothers me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would change Keira's interest in strangers! I don't like that either.


I suppose that would be mine too. Both Cosmo and Samson love strangers....


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I wish Oakly would sit quietly to meet new people. He gets a major wiggle butt and licking thing going on when he is introduced. It freaks a lot of non golden people out.


Ditto ditto ditto......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm sure my wife would say that she wishes they didn't sleep on the couches when we weren't home...but I think that deep down it doesn't bother her much.

She'd probably say Cosmo could bark less, but I think Samson could bark more....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd also like it if Samson would be more consistent with dropping his tennis balls when he brings them back to me....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish Jester was more of a snuggler. He doesn't settle easily and seems he needs to be busy constantly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know I was warned about it before getting a Golden, but I just wish that Brady did not put in his mouth and swallow EVERYTHING that he finds that is smaller than a tennis ball.

I am constantly doing mouth checks and poop checks.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I will echo Oakly's Dad and several others.....I wish he didn't go crazy when people come over....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish Denali wouldn't drool all over everything...it's disgusting.

I wish Gretzky didn't bark and growl so much when people come over to the house.

BTW, ditto on the meeting new people things as well.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i wish Rosco cuddled with me like he does my boyfriend. I wish he wouldn't jump on everyone that comes over.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I wish she would come.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like it if Collette would obey on the first command instead of on the second. She's nothing if not consistent but it is bothersome. Maybe in time...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

There isn't a lot I'd change about Putz but there is a few. His licking, licking, licking and I really wish he would come when he is called, he gets down in the play stance and makes a game of it. Guess he won't be off leash until he's 12!!! Other than that, he's awesome!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, I don't know. Maybe if I were in the wagon and him pulling me, instead of me pulling him...lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I wish he'd stop chewing and actually listen to ANYONE and behave.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Oh, I don't know. Maybe if I were in the wagon and him pulling me, instead of me pulling him...lol


too cute.... i would pull that sweet boy to the ends of the earth, Denise


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Alarm Barking!
On one hand I appreciate it...I reallly like to know if someone is approaching the house....and I am grateful that they will quiet when asked...but sometimes it jumps me out of my skin!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish Chaucer didn't bark at nothing because one day when he barks at something, I won't believe him. And of course I wish he would ALWAYS walk like a gentleman so I wouldn't be on the wrong end of the leash flying half off the ground after him.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish woody would come back to me in the fields instead of going off with strangers !!!!! He has no loyalty.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I wish Amber would stop scavenging (on her walks and in the park - fox poos and all)... I worry so much when the result is tummy upset!!


----------

